# Rally Trophy



## sed6 (Feb 21, 2007)

My first post here, so I hope you like  First I must say this is a great forum and I've gotten lots of great info as I start into slot cars. I just got a Tomy AFX 4-Lane Super and just know I'm going to buy another soon for more track! Hope this isn't as addicting as R/C Heli's.

I found a very cool online slot car game called Rally Trophy at addicting games.com. It allows you to build your own track and race against a friend or the computer. Here's a screenshot:










This one I've called the Double Cross 42, I think you can see why. I'd love to see what other cool creations other members can come up with. Give it a name and throw in the track length. We'll say each section is 12" with an over/under or intersection counting as 24" If you want to get really crazy and measure lane length, we'll call them 12" radius' with the inside 7.657" and the outside 8.835. Let's see who can make the best track!


----------



## sed6 (Feb 21, 2007)

C'mon 68 views and not a single reply? I bet no ones checked it out, here's a link to make it easier... http://www.addictinggames.com/rallytrophy.html


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

My son showed me this site a couple of weeks ago. He spent a few hours playing on the site. This is the same son that raced in our REAL slot car club for 6 years until this year. Now it's almost impossible to detach him from the computer/video games. The great thing about playing with slot cars on the computer is that it doesn't force him to learn about track geometry, electricity, centrifical force or any of the other "useless" stuff associated with our tactile hobby. Maybe similar experiences are why no one has responded to your "find". Now I think I'll go down in the basement and see if I can make my G3 more competitive with the Storms by changing some parts.


----------



## sed6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, your 1st post and you couldn't think of anything nice to say? Re-read my post and you'll see I presented it not as a replacement for running "real" slot cars, but rather I wanted to see some interesting track plans. Just something to have fun with. Everyone needs a break from playing with themselves in the basement


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I've seen his basement...and 114 ft layout...I'd play with myself all the time down there....might even run a few laps....


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay--Sorry. Way cool.  I really wasn't trying to attack you--just offer an explanation--with sarcasm. It really does get to me that kids and/or adults would rather play the computer version of something instead of the real thing. Think solitaire!

But, if you want to use a computer program to work up potential layouts; there are a slew of such programs available that do a great job with all the possible track pieces.

And just to set the record straight--I do R&D by myself, but like to play with others. Man that still doesn't sound right. :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Crimnick said:


> I've seen his basement...and 114 ft layout...I'd play with myself all the time down there....might even run a few laps....


I prefer the attic! Something exists besides playing with myself and slot cars? 

Blasphemous! 

A good game/program, but I'm a caveman. I still use a pencil and paper. Ugh, me make picture on wall. BH


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Addictive?*

Hate to tell you this Sed6, but HO slotcars are even more addictive. The big reason is it's inexpensive.

And for your track needs, Check out Bud's HO Cars . You can get the aftermarket 18" radius turns. You can also find these on e-bay.

I remember a racing game where you race a parrot. Anyone remember that?


----------



## sed6 (Feb 21, 2007)

amsra said:


> Okay--Sorry. Way cool.  I really wasn't trying to attack you--just offer an explanation--with sarcasm...


Yeah, and I guess I shouldn't be so sensitive  Anyone with 114' must be okay :thumbsup: 

I'm just trying to find ways to pass the time before my 4-Lane Super from BRS arrives. Check out the mock up I made under my 'Scale model' post.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Sed6, if you like slot cars in Flash, I have one on my website, top of thispage

I used to play at work with Rally Trophy and have kept some tracks pictures, should check my harddrive if they're still there or erased.... 

Enjoy before the real thing will arrive


----------



## sed6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I like your site. Sorry you had to downsize your track, but it looks very nice.


----------

